# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Can't see page 2 of thread

## Tony Valko

I just posted a reply to this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1169821

It says there are 2 pages in the thread but I can only get to the first.

If I click on the page 2 icon it simply takes me to the top of page 1.

WTF

Why do we keep coming here?

----------


## Logit

Tony:

Different result here, but I DO feel your pain.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hi Tony,

I don't see that behaviour. 
Does it make any difference if you change your settings to see 20 posts per page i.e. there's no need for a 2nd page or do you still not see all the posts?

I originally had 40 but changed it to 10 so that I could get the '2 pages' option and clicking 2 took me to the 2nd page.

Perhaps it's a browser issue. I'm using Chrome.

----------


## Pete_UK

H Tony,

There was a glitch some time ago that prevented some users from viewing a new page if there was only one post on it. I presume you have your settings to view 15 posts per page, so your Post #16 will be the first one on the next page. I have just added another post to that thread, so it might be visible to you now anyway, but I have my settings at 40 posts per page, so the bug rarely affects me.





> Why do we keep coming here?



I don't know - it must be something akin to love ...

Pete

----------


## Tony Valko

I had it set to "Use Forum Default" (whatever that is).

I changed it to "Show 40 Posts Per Page".

That has enabled me to see all the posts in the thread.

We'll see how well that works.

Thanks for everyone's input!  :Cool:

----------

